# Cruzerlite Note 2 cases



## JKBane (Jun 18, 2011)

I have 5 Cruzerlite cases for you guys to take a look at. They all look pretty awesome for what each offer. 
Cruzerlite has been one of my favorite case companies for Android devices. When I used my Galaxy S3 as my daily driver device I always ended up using a Cruzerlite case for my case daily driver. Specifically I used the Android green A2 case for the GS3. The design is simple but it looks good and thin.
What I like about Cruzerlite cases is that they are thin, smooth, pocketable and look great. TPU material is actually very durable. So you will be protected against scrapes, scratches and bumps. The case is raised above the screen so you have the option to place the phone face down without worry of screen damage. The case will protect against most drops. The installation is very easy and all ports/buttons are fully accessible. The Androidified case also has some extra grip on the sides that will help reduce the chances of the dreadful drops.

When I rocked the Galaxy S3 I had the green Androidified case and loved it. I gave many cases (more expensive) a chance I always ended up putting the Cruzerlite case back on. There is just something about it that I like and it simply does the job for my taste. I really like the green color, slim fit and Android design. Not too mention the Note 2 is a massive device so I do not want much more bulk added.

Stealth is the word that comes to mind with this black Androidified case! Especially with the dark blue Note 2. If you have another color like white the word sleek comes to mind. One of the best qualities of a black case like this is that it adds a clean finished look to any device you suit it up on. Another great feature is that black hides flaws and does not get dirty (or shows dirt). Black is the best default color to go with if you are not sure what to go with. Cruzerlite also adds some extra grip design to help prevent those dreadful drops.

This case looks sweet! The midnight blue background with hints of detail overlaid on top, the circuitry webbing with the Android logo is perfect! The colors are well designed and the smooth finish really makes this case stand out from the rest! This is a great case to sport on a Note 2!

This case will definitely stand out from the crowd! It has a unique vintage style that really compliments the Note 2. I really like the colors. The blues, greens and the off white colors work well together.

I like the clear case because it allows the beauty of the Note 2 to shine through. If you like to install skins on devices this case would compliment the skin giving you more protection with the design you like.
In my opinion you can go wrong with a Cruzerlite case. The design add a great look and makes you proud to own the device that gets to wear a Cruzerlite case. Cruzerlite is a big supporter of the Android community and I love the interaction they have with their customers and fans.

I put together a video if you want to check it out.


----------

